# Cory Booker Blacks Must Understand Whites And Blackface. Done!



## Dellas (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## Dellas (Feb 14, 2019)

There should be white spaces led by a while educator like DiAngelo to explain things and give them books to read to educate themselves but telling blacks to understand or be accommodating and make it all about them....
Booker can book and have all sorts of seats.


----------



## Lady-RuffDiamond (Feb 14, 2019)

Dellas said:


> There should be white spaces led by a while educator like DiAngelo to explain things and give them books to read to educate themselves but telling blacks to understand or be accommodating and make it all about them....
> Booker can book and have all sorts of seats.


You are pretty good to watch that vid in its entirety. I could bear that patronising crud for a mere 45 seconds.


----------



## awhyley (Feb 14, 2019)

I'm actually more interested in what he told his white friends about "this blackface thing".


----------



## LostInAdream (Feb 14, 2019)

Why would I need to put myself in the shoes of a group of people who don't even consider my group of people worthy of fundamental human rights?


----------



## kikigirl (Feb 14, 2019)

Maybe say “white privilege,” although even that is a stretch. Blackface has been known as bad since the dawn of ages.

In any case I stopped “educating” folks in November 2016.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Feb 14, 2019)

I have never understood this whole "they (YTs) just don't know", "we have to teach them", "they don't understand the pain they cause'.  FOR REAL?  This tiny group of people have managed to be at the top of the food chain due to their outright savagery and blatant, huge lies all while calling all others savages etc.  They know EXACTLY what they are doing.  They just don't want others to know they know.

I have NEVER felt the need to explain to them how/why racism is wrong...blah, blah.  It is a waste of time because there is well-thought out intent behind these actions.

 I also have never felt the need to plead with them to like me. I cringe when I see that in real life.

I only advocate for LAWS and CONSEQUENCES to their shennanigans as way to keep them in check.

Their worst fear is to discover they are not in any way superior, hence all the garbage stunts they pull.

Of course I am talking about the Eurocentric world view and as YTs collectively, not individuals as there are good, bad and crazy in all humans.

Bottom line: All melanins need to stop putting so much weight and value on the non-melanins' opinions to determine self-worth and place value in society.


----------



## Atthatday (Feb 14, 2019)

Reinventing21 said:


> I have never understood this whole "they (YTs) just don't know", "we have to teach them", "they don't understand the pain they cause'.  FOR REAL?  This tiny group of people have managed to be at the top of the food chain due to their outright savagery and blatant, huge lies all while calling all others savages etc.  They know EXACTLY what they are doing.  They just don't want others to know they know.
> 
> I have NEVER felt the need to explain to them how/why racism is wrong...blah, blah.  It is a waste of time because there is well-thought out intent behind these actions.
> 
> ...



Preach, Sis!!!


----------



## discodumpling (Feb 15, 2019)

I already dont like Bookers energy...prolly best fir me not to view the video. 
Ill  just leave yall with my usual statement: It will be up to US, my sisters. These men ain't ish.


----------

